# Grinding Gears



## Jamie2525 (Aug 22, 2011)

...I have a 2005 GTO /6 Speed...Just went in for a LS7 Clutch/Flywheel/Slave Cylinder and throwout bearing...ALL fluids were drained and refilled including tranny lube and DOT4 for clutch. Before the clutch swap I NEVER had an issue with griding now if I dont stop between every gear I will get a slight grind or a "chunk" sound when it goes into gear...I have driven the car about 600 miles since the LS7 Clutch upgrade and as everyone said the clutch adjusted itself out and has a good pedal feel...BTW I Still have the factory shifter could it be out of adjustment?


----------



## dgcustomz (Oct 29, 2011)

I would say the hydraulics needs to bled more.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. The clutch isn't disengaging fully when you're pushing in the pedal.


----------

